# LFTS 10-10-19



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Great buck!! Congratulations


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a brute!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

BBD!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 441411
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441411
> ...


Great buck, congrats!


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice one! Congratulations! Fresh back straps for dinner?


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 441411
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441411
> ...


Man work sucks, that’s awesome congrats!!!
Flight


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 441411
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441411
> ...


Well done!!! Congrats


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice shot wdf! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 441411
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441411
> ...


GREAT buck, congrats!!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 441411
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441411
> ...


What a buck!!! Congrats!


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 441411
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441411
> ...


What a brute! Nice shot too, congrats!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 441411
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441411
> ...


Hell yeah! Congratulations


----------



## wishiwashuntin (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome. Great Buck.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Great Buck!
Congrats


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Weadhopperfishing said:


> Just missed the biggest deer of my life 10 point I’ve been after I feel sick to my stomach


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats wdf73 and fish RN!!
Way to go!
<----<<<


----------



## Jarheadforever (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Weadhopperfishing (Mar 15, 2018)

Will deer normally come back if you miss?


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice buck!! Itching to get back out tonight, this ain't helping!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Weadhopperfishing said:


> Will deer normally come back if you miss?


They might if you only have one arrow....
I met one amorous older buck one time that came closer after a second (my last) arrow.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Trout King said:


> No self respecting man eats ketchup on anything other than fries.
> 
> Ketchup is for kids.


WRONG!!!! Ketchup goes well on pretty much all breakfast food other than pancakes! Load my omelette and potatoes with the stuff!!! And how about hamburgers??? And yes...good on Pasties too!


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Brian Berg said:


> Nice one! Congratulations! Fresh back straps for dinner?


Actually, I think it will be liver tonight!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

RMH said:


> First archery hunt of the season





Good day to Hunt...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

fish RN said:


> Big 6 point with 4 on one side and big fork on the other.


Congrats !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> Thankfully I found her about 70 yards from the shop. I was trying the new thorn rift broadheads and the suckers didn’t open. Thankfully the shot was through her heart and I found her. No blood, had to find her using a grid search. I’m on my way to pick up some old trusty rage broadheads for the rest of the season.


Congrats!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats on all the kills today!!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

jiggin is livin said:


> Ketchup is gooder
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My daughter lives 3 blocks from Jean Kay Pasties in Marquette and although they will serve gravy, there is ketchup and spicy ketchup on every table. 
If you ask for gravy, they know you aren't local lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

dinoday said:


> My daughter lives 3 blocks from Jean Kay Pasties in Marquette and although they will serve gravy, there is ketchup and spicy ketchup on every table.
> If you ask for gravy, they know you aren't local lol


Spicy ketchup is what real men use. Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Trout King said:


> No self respecting man eats ketchup on anything other than fries.
> 
> Ketchup is for kids.


And mash taters.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Trout King said:


> No self respecting man eats ketchup on anything other than fries.
> 
> Ketchup is for kids.


No. 

Fries get gravy or malt vinegar. 

Ketchup is for meat. Like venison. 

Kidding! Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Yuck to ketchup mustard


Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Live from the fridge.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, my entertainment value on this thread took a nose dive. I dont give a rats behind what you put on those god awful rutabaga riddled oven abortions the Yoopers call food...


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Spartan88 said:


> Ok, my entertainment value on this thread took a nose dive. I dont give a rats behind what you put on those god awful rutabaga riddled oven abortions the Yoopers call food...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Spartan88 said:


> Ok, my entertainment value on this thread took a nose dive. I dont give a rats behind what you put on those god awful rutabaga riddled oven abortions the Yoopers call food...




Bwahaha I eat them once in a while. To me they are so bland why ketchup or gravy is needed. But every place on US 2 has the best.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Trout King said:


> No self respecting man eats ketchup on anything other than fries.
> 
> Ketchup is for kids.


Nonsense 
Flight


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> Ketchup is gooder
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Gravy with a dash of Tabasco is the way I attacked this one. Have to juice pasties up with something. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So when I travel to the UP, as not to completely look like a troll, I pick up a case before I leave.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ca...MI1o_AjrKS5QIVA8AYCh3nVgUoEAQYASABEgIbpvD_BwE


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

It's the crust needs encouragement to gnaw on.
It's purpose was to hold the filling. Helped when/ if reheating them on a lamp or a shovel it may well be supposed too.
The Cornish miners left those tough crust parts strewn about , for "the Tommy knockers"... anyways.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ketchup gooder 
Gravy gooderer!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

wdf73 said:


> View attachment 441411
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441413
> View attachment 441411
> ...


Awesome buck!! Congrats!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

thegospelisgood said:


> Whaaaat. Where is that?


Osseo on 99 just south of Hillsdale!!! Nice hole in the wall diner.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

fish RN said:


> Big 6 point with 4 on one side and big fork on the other.


Great shot!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry to interrupt your food debate. All settled in in st.clair co. It feels super warm but the wind is perfect for this stand and there's a new scrape right in front of my stand. Let's see what the evening brings.
Good luck guys!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Sorry to interrupt your food debate. All settled in in st.clair co. It feels super warm but the wind is perfect for this stand and there's a new scrape right in front of my stand. Let's see what the evening brings.
> Good luck guys!
> View attachment 441483


I never hunt hungry. 





Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

Kudos to the successful hunters. Heck of a job sealing the deal! Thanks for the great pics.
Can't wait until Sat when I get to sit again. 

P.S. Had a PSE Fire Flight back in the day, not a bad tool. Now it's a 2004 Mathews LX that's like another appendage...just part of me. I'm not gonna upgrade until it (more likely me) fails.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Blasphemy. Gravy or nothing!





Far Beyond Driven said:


> So when I travel to the UP, as not to completely look like a troll, I pick up a case before I leave.
> View attachment 441479


When you said "Gravy or nothing!", being in Texas, I thought you meant Cream Gravy. (I could see that being pretty good on a Pasty). However, if you were referring to covering it with that chicken gravy, well, we have a saying here...."get a rope!"


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

RMH said:


> I never hunt hungry.


If I wasn't thinking of backstraps on the grill, I'd probably never let an arrow fly.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

RMH said:


> Hillsdale......Pasties.....we got em and it's what's for lunch. Then an afternoon hunt. First archery hunt of the season.
> View attachment 441457
> View attachment 441459
> 
> ...


We hit King's fishery in Moran. I need my head examined buying smoked Lake Trout after the numbers I caught this year but they do a good job, but then we got pasties at Bessie's in St Ignace, with gravy(lol), they were decent for sure.

If anyone is coming up for colors, the best was in the Petoskey/Indian River area, east of 75 was dull and the UP bridge area within 30 miles was weak.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Bwahaha I eat them once in a while. To me they are so bland why ketchup or gravy is needed. But every place on US 2 has the best.


Thought the same when up there this summer, "ok" but not what I was expecting.

Back in, went to gym after a.m. hunt and beat the bad attitude out of myself ! 
Oaks to the South are getting hammered and where I wanna be farther in is to the East (marsh-swamp) if it goes well they'll come out for a snack. Good luck to all of ya's
My phone is gonna get put away, time to enjoy the woods


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

.























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Out in genesee county good luck everyone congrats on the kills today had 3 does out when i walked out hopefully they come back with a buck









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> Thought the same when up there this summer, "ok" but not what I was expecting.
> 
> Back in, went to gym after a.m. hunt and beat the bad attitude out of myself !
> Oaks to the South are getting hammered and where I wanna be farther in is to the East (marsh-swamp) if it goes well they'll come out for a snack. Good luck to all of ya's
> ...


Good luck aj that spot looks awfully familiar to me for some reason


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad to be out. This is my first sit of the year. I made it out one time bow hunting last year due to child’s medical stuff so I’m super happy to be out here even though temps aren’t ideal. 

Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Sitting on a nice clover plot. I have limited options on this farm but the bugs aren’t as bad, bad just not as bad. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations to all the lucky hunters today. Way to lay them down boys. Can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 441495
> View attachment 441499
> View attachment 441501
> ...


Your out!! Hope you have a great hunt.


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

Setup in heavy bedding looking for se.nior Bucky to show is face!









Sent from my VS500 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in New spot and will be a short sit now. Covered in sweat, screw in steps sure do suck in the hardwoods. Good luck everyone.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Your out!! Hope you have a great hunt.


Thank You OGB!!! 

You do the same!!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Right, cuz compound bow limbs never crack...


obeRON said:


> 2 words: “compound bow”


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

obeRON said:


> 2 words: “compound bow”


One word "longbow"


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

obeRON said:


> 2 words: “compound bow”


Ok genius, I could post a picture of my Hoyt, or my old recurve if it made you feel better...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Welp... That cut my sit short.
> Everything was perfect.
> Wind in my face, prime time, nothing but time on my hand and no further obligations. It was meant to be.
> My peace was cut short by a loud "SCHWACK". Scared the bajeezus out of me! I was perfectly still and the limb of my Darton Fireforce broke...
> Time to go home and drink beer... WTH...


Bummer


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

No limbs or string to worry about, just use a spear.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Attn: Members of The Archery Army
Re: LFTS

Too much focus on pasties and bow limbs today. We need to stick together and stay focused on task at hand while LFTS. The deer are winning and we can't let that happen!
Good luck out there


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Esquire said:


> Attn: Members of The Archery Army
> Re: LFTS
> 
> Too much focus on pasties and bow limbs today. We need to stick together and stay focused on task at hand while LFTS. The deer are winning and we can't let that happen!
> Good luck out there


Free country bro, even for ketchup eaters.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Well.. nodda a deer but scared the **** outta of a guy on a bike on his way in !!! Hahaha, was worth the sit hearing a grown man scream like a girl :lol::lol:. He didn't think it was as funny as me


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Right, cuz compound bow limbs never crack...


Not nearly as much as those I guess... Havent read about 2 in LFTS threads since I've been on here.
Do hope you have a back up and can't get back at it soon though ! Good luck


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

plugger said:


> Sitting on a nice clover plot. I have limited options on this farm but the bugs aren’t as bad, bad just not as bad.
> 
> View attachment 441529
> 
> ...


 I was wrong the bugs were worse, the worst. I wont hunt here again until we get some cold, hell I might not hunt anywhere!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

M.Schmitz87 said:


> Right, cuz compound bow limbs never crack...


Had a buddy’s Hoyt Defiant Turbo explode at full draw at 3D leagues 2 years ago now. I was just two spots away and it scared the s*** out of me, along with everyone else. Sounded like a .410 went off. Luckily he wasn’t seriously harmed, a good bruise on the forearm is all. The rest of us hesitantly went back to shooting once we collected all the pieces, and ourselves.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

plugger said:


> I was wrong the bugs were worse, the worst. I wont hunt here again until we get some cold, hell I might not hunt anywhere!


Where are you ? Bugs haven't been an issue for me last few sits. Couple lazy musquitoes but hardly any to speak of. Hope they get better for ya.

I'm out until Sunday, UNFORTUNATELY ! wind switches to what I need Saturday evening supposedly but will be trick or treating  

Will be living through you guy's


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Sewey said:


> Had a buddy’s Hoyt Defiant Turbo explode at full draw at 3D leagues 2 years ago now. I was just two spots away and it scared the s*** out of me, along with everyone else. Sounded like a .410 went off. Luckily he wasn’t seriously harmed, a good bruise on the forearm is all. The rest of us hesitantly went back to shooting once we collected all the pieces, and ourselves.


Bet the scores went down hill after that lol


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Bet the scores went down hill after that lol


I remember considering a pair of safety glasses lol


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Brian Berg said:


> Luck is undependable. I completely disregard it.


That is true, but man when luck shows up it can be sweeeeeetttttt!


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Quick hunt on my 6 acres by the house.
> 
> Found a scrape walking over here
> 
> ...


I bought a few more acres last year and still have yet to set anything up. I really should, but I am too busy hunting when I get any free time. My wife has been being AMAZING about that lately. Waiting for the "Honnneeyyyyyy???" and what she wants. Lol

Yesterday I found 16 scrapes and 7 rubs. They are working stuff for sure. (Not on my property)


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Trout King said:


> Free country bro, even for ketchup eaters.


Lmao. Thank god, because this man child loves it!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

jiggin is livin said:


> I bought a few more acres last year and still have yet to set anything up. I really should, but I am too busy hunting when I get any free time. My wife has been being AMAZING about that lately. Waiting for the "Honnneeyyyyyy???" and what she wants. Lol
> 
> Yesterday I found 16 scrapes and 7 rubs. They are working stuff for sure. (Not on my property)


I put 2 strips of turnips in what was a 3 acre horse pasture until this spring. Got a buck the frequents it right at dark most nights.

Kinda surprised where I found the scrape
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

whitetail&walleye said:


> I put 2 strips of turnips in what was a 3 acre horse pasture until this spring. Got a buck the frequents it right at dark most nights.
> 
> Kinda surprised where I found the scrape
> 
> ...


Over the last few years I have had success where most other people, including myself, would have never gave a second thought. Now I let the sign tell me where to hunt, not where I think they will be. I go where they go. It has honestly made deer hunting that much more enjoyable and honestly easier because I am not falling for the trap that all the big boys are miles away.

Hopefully you get a poke at him, I wouldn't hesitate! lol


----------

